# Lake erie night bite lures



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Picked up some perfect 10s today. May do some trolling but mostly casting off the walls. What are good colors? I liked the c-town but all they had was the deep divers. I have been casting rapallas for years. Here are the ones I got to start out.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

The Perfect 10 only comes one way, no shallow diver. Those are great colors, golden shiner, AYU are great ones as well.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Blue/chrome was my go to last year , another thing that work for us is to troll out deeper we're we caught fish during the day but high in the water column,


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok, maybe they were just smithwicks with larger lips. They dove to the 20 foot range. They had a emerald shiner also but we're out of them


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

My all time favorite is a Rebel Wind Cheater silver/black back. It's a stripe bass bait shallow diver. Weighs 3/4 ounce. Great bait when the fish are out of everyone else's casting range. A must have.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

fishingful said:


> Ok, maybe they were just smithwicks with larger lips. They dove to the 20 foot range. They had a emerald shiner also but we're out of them


That's prolly the new rogue 20 that they came out with. Basically same as the perfect 10 but dives down around 20 feet.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds right. Same colors bigger bill


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah , probably Top 20 . But keep in mind that the different bill doesn't just mean it dives deeper , but it also produces a different action.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

The bill produces a deeper dive curve as well as a different action also in my opinion . For casting tho the deeper dive may be a problem . Us who troll tho can shorten up leads


----------

